# Gravel or Grass on outside of window well?



## cedricmeier (Aug 1, 2017)

Good day all,

I currently have 2 window wells that look close to this:








The grass around my window wells are graded a little bit downwards away from the window, but the soil on the outside corners (where the flanges are) has eroded and water flows heavily into the eroded area, between the flanges and foundation, and into my window wells. The window wells have moved a bit and there is now a noticeable gap between the window well flanges and the foundation. As these wells are also starting to bend inwards (due to pressure exerted from the soil and water), I have decided to replace both window wells. These new window wells will allow me to drill new holes in the foundation and make sure that the gaps between the flanges and foundation do not allow water into my window wells that way. The thing i am trying to decide is if i should line the outside of my window wells with gravel, like this:








...or if I should just use compacted soil on the outside and plant new grass seed around the outside of the window wells. As stated above, the ground does slope away from the window a bit and i have installed a channel drain in front of the window well to discharge the water to the curb. If I use gravel around the outside of the well, wouldn't the water seep through the gravel and into my window well (from underneath the bottom of the window well)?

Thanks guys/gals.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Whichever you decide is aesthetically best. No matter which you choose, drainage is of utmost importance. You said it had a slight drain. If you could increase that slope it would help. Your well has its own drainage system, right?? If not it needs one.


----------



## cedricmeier (Aug 1, 2017)

The slope away from the window wells will be increased even more once I install the new window wells and the water will be collected by a channel drain and taken away to the street. Yes, there is a drain in the well. I had to suck all the stones out of the drain as they were coated with clay. Do you recommend filling the window well drains with new washed gravel, or leave the drain empty?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

For cleanliness, I would recommend egg or pea gravel in the well. You may have to dig a little deeper in order to eliminate the clay problem entering the drain itself, but the gravel at a good depth will ensure clean water entering the pipe.


----------

